# Do vets give test results over the phone??



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi folks

I had the vet ran a stool test as Millie has been having digestive problems. The junior vet who examined her said we should have the results within 2-5 days and he was going to call us when the results were in. 

On the 6th working day I called them as I hadn't heard anything and the results were in. The receptionist checked with the surgeon / owner who was going to be in surgery till late in the evening and she asked me to book an appointment for the next day. I asked if that meant that there was something wrong with the results and she explained that the vet doesn't usually give results over the phone. I was really annoyed but I calmly explained that the junior vet said he was going to call me. She was like "oh Graeme is off this week but I will leave a message that you called". 

I haven't heard anything from the owner / surgeon but I am really annoyed. I was charged £122 for the stool test, surely that includes getting the result doesn't it?  

Why are vets such money grabbers these days? They make lots of money anyway, do they need to be so petty? I am not expecting them to do a full analysis over the phone. There is no point in booking a consultation though if nothing was found. aarrghhhh


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

If they have found something, they may need to discuss it with you and give you drugs.
If it's clear then I see no problem with telling you over the phone


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

My vet always discusses things over the phone and in your situation he would tell me the results and leave anything drugs etc for me to pick up.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

I just wanted to know if the test showed anything... 

I expected something along the lines of "Test was clear but if she continues to have problems bring her in for say a blood test" OR "test showed that she has this and that, I'll leave the medication at the receptionist for you to collect or book an appointment to discuss the options".

Now I am more worried about it!


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

If receptionist unsure then she is correct to ref to the vet. Far better having someone knowledgable to answer any queries than someone who isnt.
And as Rona sais if meds required u would have to go in anyhow?
Sometimes the only way to pin a vet down for a few mins is to make an app, their not all just sat round answering telephones...thats the receptionists job.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

My vets always ring with test results, same day if possible and the next day if not. If the results are clear then there's often no need for a repeat visit but obviously if there's still a problem you go back and discuss the implications for treatment of the results with the vet in more detail.


----------



## Wheelspinny.linny (Jan 3, 2010)

My cavalier had tummy trouble when she was a pup and I sent a stool sample away for testing, this took 5 - 7 days to come back and my vet did give the results over the phone. We arranged for my puppy to go in that evening to be checked over and given medication, because she had three bugs they had to get her meds right and decide which drugs could treat all three (Campobacta, Gardinia and Coxidia).

I am sure this is a mistake - these tests are imperitive before a decision could be made on diagnosis, maybe ask for the senior partner to call you (I am sure the results should be there) and also make an appointment. 

Hope you get this sorted and hope it is good news 

Lin


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I think if there is anything to discuss meds, potential problems then they would want to see you, but otherwise mine would say on the phone that the tests were fine. When monty had an emergency heart scan the results were not good the vet rang me and said i needed to come in for to explain the scan pics and to discuss which way forward, monty was obviously still with her as well but even so it wouldnt have been something she could have talked about over the phone.


----------



## Nellybelly (Jul 20, 2009)

My vet always gives results over the phone. if it something that needs discussing further, he still gives the results over the phone, just asks if I can also go in and see him.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

I called them again this morning and the test was negative. No bacteria, parasites or undigested food. The vets thinks her upset stomach is related to food intolerance so we will monitor her food for the time being. He mentioned an increase in intolerance to sugar beet.

Thanks

Maria


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

smskar said:


> I called them again this morning and the test was negative. No bacteria, parasites or undigested food. The vets thinks her upset stomach is related to food intolerance so we will monitor her food for the time being. He mentioned an increase in intolerance to sugar beet.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Maria


 So why couldn't they have done that yesterday?
Unbelievable.
At least you have something to work on now


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I have never been told the results of my dogs tests over the phone.

I was told by my doctor's receptionist that I have rheumatoid arthritis though


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I have never been told the results of my dogs tests over the phone.
> 
> I was told by my doctor's receptionist that I have rheumatoid arthritis though


That reminds me of when i was trying to get BT results for myself. They refused to tell me over the phone, but happily blurted it out infront of about 10 people when i went down there  So much for patient confidentiality.

My vets always ring. Each vet has a period of time set aside for phone calls, and they are very good at it. They will even call if its late and after hours.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

I've had test results over the phone a few times, usually negative, once positive for campylobacter. With that one it was 'come in and pick up the drugs' without an apointment, and the vet came out to run through the dosing, and second test for the all clear for me, no extra charge for consultation. 

You've paid for the test, that should include the result without being messed about.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Burrowzig said:


> You've paid for the test, that should include the result without being messed about.


Exactly that is what I thought! Anyway, at least we got the results in the end.


----------



## Inkdog (Dec 5, 2009)

I've had some very long and detailed phone calls from my vet, discussing test results, follow-ups, etc. I'm sorry to learn that it isn't the norm.


----------



## smskar (Apr 7, 2009)

Inkdog said:


> I've had some very long and detailed phone calls from my vet, discussing test results, follow-ups, etc. I'm sorry to learn that it isn't the norm.


The only time I had a long telephone conversation with my vet was when I was considering changing vets!

Would you register with a great vet clinic if it was half an hour drive from where you live? By "great" I mean lower vet bills and better care.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

smskar said:


> The only time I had a long telephone conversation with my vet was when I was considering changing vets!
> 
> Would you register with a great vet clinic if it was half an hour drive from where you live? By "great" I mean lower vet bills and better care.


My vets are 45 mins away so yes


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

smskar said:


> The only time I had a long telephone conversation with my vet was when I was considering changing vets!
> 
> Would you register with a great vet clinic if it was half an hour drive from where you live? By "great" I mean lower vet bills and better care.


So long as I was confident I could get there one way or another in an emergency, say in bad weather, or there was some other emergency clinic I could get to. I have to use public transport and it takes me about 45 minutes each way. I could go to a vet that's nearer but my family have always used the current vets so even though I'm living on another side of town I still go back there.


----------

